# Which country/city are you living in?



## Linz11 (Sep 1, 2010)

I am currently living in Dubai and it's illegal to do egg sharing here. We are considering it as we cannot afford to have IVF now, so I was just wondering where all you ladies are having the egg sharing done so I know where it is allowed...


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

hi linz, well i am living in wales but there are women from all over great britain,  i think you would be better going to london for treatment as it probably would be easier for you to fly there try london's women clinic alot of us on here have their treatment with them, i am sure someone else will give you some advice also good luck with your decision from sam.


----------



## Linz11 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi Sam,

Thanks for your reply. How much do you save on the IVF if you have the egg sharing too? (Have no idea how much the IVF is there either   )


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

well i see you will need icsi as doing tx as your dh got low count and morph .im at the lister in london and tx cost around 1400 for the hfea fee and icsi.


----------



## Ruby Roo (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi Linz,


We're currently egg sharing at Bourn, and it's completely free once you've had all your preliminary tests and screening done. I think that came to about £400 - £500, but they say to allow £600 depending on what tests you might need. The egg share covers ICSI, but you have to pay for your own SSR (don't think you'll need that), which came to about £1800 if I remember rightly. 


Good luck, I can highly recommend Bourn, I'm 12 days into my 2ww and haven't got a single grumble or gripe about Bourn through it all.

x x 


P.S Bourn is in Cambridge, UK!


----------

